# nervous new hedgie(n owner)



## omiitofu (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got Phoebe 2 days ago and am so excited! I'm just a little worried because she never comes out of her cove until late at night and jumps whenever there's a sound. She also doesn't come out when anyone's around... just snoozes away in her little corner. She sleeps a heckload too. I've been trying to wake her up every evening to run around and play but after a while she just hides and goes to sleep again. She squirms a lot too whenever i try to hold her. Temperature here is not a problem because im living in malaysia and it's always warm. She's pretty young.. about 2 months. Is this 'over-sleeping' normal? Should i leave her alone for a few days? What can i do to make her more comfortable?

Gosh this is my first time and im pretty nervous  Just want the best for my hedgie!


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

Young hedgies tend to sleep A LOT. 

As for the jumping, please remember that you just took her away from everything she has ever known such as her mom, her previous handler, previous cage, smells, water and so on. She is going to need time to adjust to you. Patience is key  over time you will be her everything as long as you provide properly 

Good luck with the new hedgie!


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Lol mine used to sleep a lot too, I would take him out to play and he would explore for a bit then curl up and fall asleep He never used to come out of hiding when we were around but slowly I started noticing signs that he had come out to eat during the day or I would hear him crunching on his kibble but when I approached the cage he would bolt for his igloo lol. I've had him for about a month now and he is much more comfortable venturing out when we are around and he doesn't run when I walk up to the cage I think he just needed some time to get used to all the sounds and smells on his new home.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Heyy as lostsock said, remember that this is a new home for Pheobe. Most people recommend giving your hedgie their space the first few days so that they can adjust to these new and strange surroundings. For the squirming, some hedgies don't like to be held, they would rather explore. Just take it slow with her. Hedgehogs don't specifically wake up as soon as it gets dark out. Mine sometimes gets up only at 2 or 3 in the morning, sometimes as late as 5 or 6! If you give her the space she needs and don't watch her every minute she will probably get to feel more relaxed. Do you have a wheel for her? Wheels are good exercise for hedgies and you can tell whether she was up at night while you were sleeping by whether the wheel is dirty or not.
To help get your hedgie used to you and your scent, you can try giving her an old t-shirt of yours that you have worn and put it in her cage. This will help her become familiar with your scent and so she will begin to recognize you when you go to pick her up.
By nature, hedgies are cautious and sometimes timid creatures. Her jumping at sounds is not unusual. Hedgehogs have sensitive hearing and, sometimes noises can surprise her or your hedgie may not like that particular noise. 
Give your hedgehog time to adjust and if she wants to lie down and go to sleep again instead of play, let her. You can even just have a towel spread out on your lap or a blanket and let her go to sleep on you! This helps with bonding as well and she will become more accustomed to your company.

Hope some of this helps and good luck with Pheobe. I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## omiitofu (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks alot for all the replies! I'm feeling much more reassured now that i know im nt the onli one with these problems. I'll try the t-shirt trick tonight. Phoebe's previous owner didn't give her a wheel so im getting one today and hope she'll start running on it. Thanks again for all the advice :mrgreen:

PS: ill try to get pictures as soon as she's settled in


----------



## Hootie (Sep 9, 2009)

I know how your feeling right now. I just got Hootie last friday, hasn't even been a week yet. When I first got him and all the way through the weekend he was just fine. The breeder even mentioned how odd it was for him to be so open with new people. But then all the sudden he just got all grouchy. Its kinda hurtful to walk by his cage and he acts like im going to kill him and last night he bit me.


----------

